
Ponzicoin Shuts Down - trothamel
https://etherscan.io/address/0xe3f64dc522a66405c51d96aae234217a03502bb4
======
gus_massa
Someone spammed it with 0ETH transactions until it run out of gas? How much
money is trapped in the contract? 0?

~~~
mmozeiko
Those 0 transactions are for withdrawals. Click on transaction hash, you'll
see method they are calling. When you are withdrawing ETH you don't need to
send any ETH in transaction (except for transaction fee).

~~~
gus_massa
So the failed transactions are people that put money but will not recover it?

~~~
lucozade
That would be the expected behaviour of Ponzicoin, no?

